# Solved: Cracked DVD broke my DVD Player



## Racecar367 (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried to play a netflix DVD last night and it wouldn't load. After inspection, I noticed there was a small crack starting from the center of the disk and slightly going into the playable section. It took a lot of work just to get it to eject and now when I try to play other DVDs, they won't play. The Toshiba HD player looks like it playing because the play counter is going, but there is no picture. I tested the HDMI cable and its fine. 

Could that crack have damaged my DVD Player???

Thanks.


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Racecar367 said:


> It took a lot of work just to get it to eject


Can you elaborate on that a bit? Are we talking brute force and ignorance or just pressing eject many times? In short trying to play a damaged disk should not affect your hardware unless it actually shatters at a high spin speed and causes physical damage.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, if the disk was wobbling enough when it was spinning, it could indeed damage the laser pickup and kill the drive.


----------



## Racecar367 (Jul 12, 2009)

No, I just hit Eject several times and it finally worked when I turned off the unit, then hit eject again, then the machine powered up and the disc ejected.

Also in reference to JohnWill's post, I don't recall it "sounding" like it was really wobbling. It sounded like normal spinning.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, a cracked disk is usually a problem, though the ones I've seen have disintegrated in the drive! I actually heard one go, and the other drive was brought to me in a machine as a "non-working" drive. I'll say! 

In both cases it destroyed the drive.


----------



## Racecar367 (Jul 12, 2009)

It looks like it may be working now. I did watch a movie last night. Although one part of the movie went to a snowie screen, but was fine after I ejected the DVD and replayed the same section. So something is still screwy, but I'll give it another shot tonight.


----------



## Racecar367 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yup its working now...I guess the hammer was the right tool. Closing thread.


----------

